# feeling baby pretty much IN my vagina? lol



## justjill

This might sound weird, but for the past week or so now, I've been feeling baby move and I can actually feel whatever part of her it is with my hand, down REALLY low like right above my vagina. Like down by the part of my vagina that has hair lol. Maybe tmi but I don't know how else to explain where I'm feeling her. So I'll feel her all the way down there, and all the way up by my ribs at the same time.

Is that normal? Should I be able to feel her down THAT low?? It feels like it's probably her hand or something because she'll move it eventually if I push on it long enough lol.


----------



## May2011Mommy

I have never reached inside my vagina so I am not sure really. Let's see what some other ladies say...but I would still check with the doctor next time you go in.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Are you carrying pretty low? My tummy is way low this pregnancy and I feel little miss on both ends quite often. It's very possible. I know it's weird, huh.


----------



## Clo

I get this every now and then too...think its just them having a good stretch out and is most probably the hands xxx


----------



## mumoffive

Over the last couple of days i have felt as if baby has been pushing on my cervix. Im too scared to feel around inside and i think it would really freak me out! Sometimes i feel the pressure so much up there that i feel like its 'open' slightly! Its especially noticable if i squat. Tbh, i remember feeling this way in my last pregnancy. I think its normal.


----------



## kaz87

I feel this too, tapping on my cervix x


----------



## Kaileymonster

Just having a nosey over from 2nd Tri as no-one has commented on a thread I posted with the same sort of thing.... My LO is really low and I can feel something on my cervix and movement too... It's like he's trying to kick his way out!!!


----------



## shimmy

Yeah ,from about 32 weeks felt like baby is going to poke his hand(head now he's more engaged) out of my vagina hahaha . Totally normal :)


----------



## MrsPoodle

I feel like baby is kicking my cervix too!


----------



## tuppance

I get this aaaall the time. I checked it with my MW and she said it was fine because babies still like to wriggle all over the place at this stage :thumbup:


----------



## Mummiitobe.

i get this too. Feels really wierd and i also feel like if i pushed hed come out there and then thats how low down he is but he must have his feet up by my ribs cause at the same time i get kicks in the ribs


----------



## justjill

Ok, glad I'm not the only one experiencing this! And just to clear this up, I haven't stuck my hand inside my vagina LOL, what I mean is when I press with my hand on the outside like right about my pubic bone I can feel her sometimes.


----------



## loz27

justjill said:


> Ok, glad I'm not the only one experiencing this! And just to clear this up, I haven't stuck my hand inside my vagina LOL, what I mean is when I press with my hand on the outside like right about my pubic bone I can feel her sometimes.


lol, this just really made me laugh. i knew what u meant thou :haha:


----------



## Lentil Mama

wow, am really glad i found this forum - have been feeling a hand or something wiggling in my vagina and was sure she/he was about to come out at 32 weeks! thanks for the reassurance :thumbup:


----------



## shazland

I tried to explain this feeling to my MW and she didn't know what I was talking about! She was like "of course the baby isn't in your vagina", I know it's not but it feels as though it is sometimes. Glad I'm not the only one who gets this.


----------

